# Hourly rate for f 550 dump with 8 foot plow



## Normskiboy (Jan 3, 2015)

I have a ford f550 dump with 8 foot plow. Last year I was a sub but had to run around the city and only got payed when i dropped the plow. This year I would like to sub but stay at one location. What hourly rate do you think I should get. I live in northern Ohio. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

That's a pretty small plow. I would probably be willing to pay a sub $55-65/hr for a combo like that. It's too big of a truck to do small lots with and it's too small of a plow to make hay on large lots.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

blade is too small that truck could push a 9 or even a 10' easy. 
then I think you could get a good rate on it


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

in jersey 85-150 and hour. you should be paid full rate for drive time


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Not getting 85 with a 8 foot plow


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

Really should upgrade to a 9 or 10 foot. On my next 1 ton I will be running a 10 ft fisher


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

In Jersey as a sub, 80.00. If you have your own work about 135.00 average, or more. But with the 8 foot on a 550 I don't think anyone would hire you. At least put a set of wings on it.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

What were you getting paid hourly before? You're less than a half hour from me. At best, 60/hour. That blade is at least a foot too narrow to make it usable.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

fatheadon1;2015236 said:


> in jersey 85-150 and hour. you should be paid full rate for drive time


I agree.. we hire guys for $75-85/hr that don't have insurance, plow only with just a pickup and 8-9' plow... F550 with big plow, on big site? yeah $125-150 here easy.. i usually pay per site or to complete it per into tier total and they can average over $200 that way once they get accustomed to that site.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

John_DeereGreen;2016041 said:


> What were you getting paid hourly before? You're less than a half hour from me. At best, 60/hour. That blade is at least a foot too narrow to make it usable.


I don't know about you guys In Minnesota.. but who takes out a truck in a snow storm with a snow plow and does work for $60 an hour with that kind of liability and risk? :realmad: I mean i don't care what state you're in, thats crazy for anything commercial with liability!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Ramairfreak98ss;2017114 said:


> I don't know about you guys In Minnesota.. but who takes out a truck in a snow storm with a snow plow and does work for $60 an hour with that kind of liability and risk? :realmad: I mean i don't care what state you're in, thats crazy for anything commercial with liability!


Ohio isn't the slip and fall gold mine that NY and NJ are. You've actually gotta prove several things before you can get any judgment.

I bet if we compared liability insurance costs, yours are 10X what mine are for the same gross dollar amount.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

John_DeereGreen;2017174 said:


> Ohio isn't the slip and fall gold mine that NY and NJ are. You've actually gotta prove several things before you can get any judgment.
> 
> I bet if we compared liability insurance costs, yours are 10X what mine are for the same gross dollar amount.


BINGO winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

My area, with a lot bigger plow...I would say $85-$90. With the 8', you are going to get pickup wages, maybe $50-$60.

That truck begs for a plow like a Blizzard 8611 or Fisher XV2 9.5 with pin on wings to make it 11 feet.
Fisher 10' municipal plows are very heavy, even for a 550, and are not nearly as versatile.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

Where im at in jersey a plow is a plow most people need the rucks so bad they take what they can get. be it a jeep with a 6'5'' shovel or my 550 i get 125 an out acrossed the board. the township i live in pays pickup rate of 140 an hour to plow township roads. snow insurance runs me 10% of the billed invoice on a 60000 seasonal last year they wanted 6000 i added that to my bid and lost the contract.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

By me everyone and their father have a plow truck most can't truly plow I'm able to find 550s with 9 foot plow for $75 an hour plus fuel min 8 hours a storm 
Then I put my salter in their bed for an extra $5 hours and when storm is over we fuel up trucks and wash trucks and salters 
If I had to pay $150 an hour I don't see most making profit that's is what a lot of contractors base their price on 
Not me 
I'm only cheap with the new guys once they are proven with me then their rates go up even subs but my main sub only gets $100 an hours plus fuel and a wash I'd rather buy a truck then sub too many last year I ran 4 subs


----------



## ProEnterprises (Dec 16, 2003)

John_DeereGreen;2017174 said:


> Ohio isn't the slip and fall gold mine that NY and NJ are. You've actually gotta prove several things before you can get any judgment.
> 
> I bet if we compared liability insurance costs, yours are 10X what mine are for the same gross dollar amount.


I agree with you. Just curious, what do you have to prove before getting judgement?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

ProEnterprises;2017370 said:


> I agree with you. Just curious, what do you have to prove before getting judgement?


You've got to prove that the property owner and/or contractor had the obligation to keep you from being injured on their property, and that they did not live up to this obligation. Once you've proven that, you've got to prove that them not living up to that obligation caused your injury. After you've done all that, you have to prove (read:justify) what you are claiming for damages and why you're claiming it.

At least that's how my lawyer summarized it in an email to me last fall when I had a slip and fall at a retail complex. I've talked to several contractors that have had slip and fall incidents in OH and one of the 12 slip and falls between us all got a settlement. 3 didn't even make it past the insurance company's lawyers, 2 got thrown out in court, and the rest didn't win their case in court.

If I lived up there (NY/NJ/CT etc), I'd sit at home and walk in circles before I plowed the first flake of snow in the winter.


----------



## Normskiboy (Jan 3, 2015)

*Changing plow size*

I found a good used 10 plow for my truck. I hope a can get $75.00 per hour in my area.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

John_DeereGreen;2017419 said:


> If I lived up there (NY/NJ/CT etc), I'd sit at home and walk in circles before I plowed the first flake of snow in the winter.


Be thankful you don't.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Dogplow Dodge;2017482 said:


> Be thankful you don't.


Been in that part of the country once. And only once. Thankfully. Have no desire to go back.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

John_DeereGreen;2017174 said:


> Ohio isn't the slip and fall gold mine that NY and NJ are. You've actually gotta prove several things before you can get any judgment.
> 
> I bet if we compared liability insurance costs, yours are 10X what mine are for the same gross dollar amount.


Probably.. our insurance just settled one where someone tore a rotator cuff.... we proved it wasn't our fault, the client had on record, the night prior, NOT to salt the lot or sidewalks, we should have had ZERO liability until the next instance where we were required to de-ice.. instead, our insurance knew it would cost them at least $25grand to litigate so they offered that to settle and the person accepted it... My insurance just sent us a bill for a $1,000 deductible on top of that :/ two years later. I don't even have that company anymore.


----------

